# Cold Weather Lube



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering what kinds of Gun Oil or Lube you use when it gets cold out. I need to get something that won't gum up.

I was shooting a single shot today because my semi-auto was sticky. Yes, it needs to be cleaned again...but I am just curious what you all use.

Thanks


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

That is the reason I love shooting a pump when it gets cold out.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I use Hoppe's or Rem Oil. They work in the cold.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Fylling35,
What is the auto you use?


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I run a Browning Gold 3.5"

I haven't had any trouble with it before this because I clean it pretty often(I have already fixed the problem by cleaning but I was just curious what I could do to help the situation)...but I have heard that too much oil is worse than not enough...so I have been using very small amounts of oil.

Also, I don't know if I heard this correctly but is there a "dry" oil or something that air dries once sprayed on? Thought I heard something about that.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you can run them dry in cold weather if you have to...


----------

